# Simple Panel



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice work, Joe. :thumbsup: 

Love to see those pictures. 

I see that's a bolt on panel, but I don't recognize the brand. Seimens?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like a GE panel to me.

Great looking job Joe:thumbsup: . I always try to make my panels look like what you have done, it dosen't take much more time to make it look nice and clean.

Chris


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

It's a GE bolt on.
My foreman buddy said something about running the conductors inside of the ground buses, but I did it that way because I hate doing the "basket-weaving" inside a live panel if you have to add circuits later.
I think I taped the entire length of the MC's coming in the back too, due to article whatever saying #6 and under needs to be continuos.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> I think I taped the entire length of the MC's coming in the back too, .


Ah... now I see. I saw the tips of those MC connectors on the left, and I was thinking to myself, "that's the weirdest neutral buss I've ever seen". :001_huh: I see now that it's just MC's entering from the rear. Duh. Are those the snap in MC connectors?


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah they're the snap in type, I really like those compared to the set screw type.

Though the ones that connect like a flex connector with the locknut are always necessary for cutting in boxes later.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> Yeah they're the snap in type, I really like those compared to the set screw type.
> 
> Though the ones that connect like a flex connector with the locknut are always necessary for cutting in boxes later.


I typically use the snap-in type as well but also carry a few of the lock ring type for the occasional cut in box as well.

Chris


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

raider1 said:


> I typically use the snap-in type as well but also carry a few of the lock ring type for the occasional cut in box as well.
> 
> Chris


That reminds me of how often I see the term "old work box" in these forums.
Do people not commonly know the definition of "cut in box"?

It's just something that bothers me because the first time I read the words "old work box" was while looking at the shelves at Home Depot, and I guess I despise the fact that our work 'is' dumbed down for the average DIYer.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> Do people not commonly know the definition of "cut in box"?


It seems that the term "Cut in box" is more of a regional thing, I don't seem to see people from other areas calling those boxes "cut in boxes".

There are a lot of terms that seem to be localized, like the term "Take all" or "Steam boats".

Chris


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

I see your panel has take serious advantage in contrast with those, which wide-spread beside us. Consists it in that how entering and coming buses are divided. Your variant gives additional place and greater arrangement. And more reliable, because thick entering wires are joined stright to distributing bus, rather then direct on breakers.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

DeepOne said:


> I see your panel has take serious advantage in contrast with those, which wide-spread beside us. Consists it in that how entering and coming buses are divided. Your variant gives additional place and greater arrangement. And more reliable, because thick entering wires are joined stright to distributing bus, rather then direct on breakers.


That would be the normal panel for most of north America. Your style panel, where each breaker has a line and load side wire, is normally only used on machinery here on this side of the world.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey Chris, whats a "Take All"?
Is it the same as a steamboat? I know what those are.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> Hey Chris, whats a "Take All"?


A "take all" is a romex connector, at least it is around here.:icon_cheesygrin: 

Chris


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

raider1 said:


> A "take all" is a romex connector, at least it is around here.:icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> Chris


Probably the plastic type that just take everything you shove down their throats, and hold them :laughing:


----------



## MO-amps (Feb 14, 2007)

Joe Momma said:


> Here's a panel I did 18 months ago and snapped a shot with my camera phone. I have a new style now(sticky-backs on the sides), but since I know how to post pictures now I thought I'd add it.........


 That is a excellent example of good elec. mech. craftmanship Igot to print and show my shop what i expect with a little practice and determination. To always try to go above and beyond the code excellent job my friend.


----------



## srijarhead (Apr 14, 2007)

It is good to see that there are some craftsmen still in the trade. I am so tired or theese so called journeyman elect. that cant do a thing with out beeing spoon fed and constantly sent back to re work a job


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That's more than neat, that's a work of ART.....


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I love doing nice work even though the end user will never see it. I know one of you guys (my colleagues) will see it one day


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Joe:

I try to instill this point in my employees, when the next guy opens that cover, walks into an electric room or lifts a ceiling tile. Would you want him to say look at the crap work. Or WOW, that guy really knew what he was doing.

A little bit of the tradesman is left with every job, you can leave a bit of yourself in the landfill or at the museum of Quality Electrical Work.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> Joe:
> 
> I try to instill this point in my employees, when the next guy opens that cover, walks into an electric room or lifts a ceiling tile. Would you want him to say look at the crap work. Or WOW, that guy really knew what he was doing.
> 
> A little bit of the tradesman is left with every job, you can leave a bit of yourself in the landfill or at the museum of Quality Electrical Work.



_A hundred years from now, they will gaze upon my work and marvel at my skills but never know my name. And that will be good enough for me._
-Dan Holohan


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

how much time was spent doing this work? a nice clean install


----------



## mdcorreia (Mar 31, 2007)

Will each wire cool off properly when bundled up?


----------



## mdcorreia (Mar 31, 2007)

I do think of the electrician who did work 100 yrs ago with such a skill and now I am taking it apart.


----------

